# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  Kommt jemand aus Hannover

## fireman

hi such ein paar jeutz aus dem raum Hannover zum biken!!! 
gruß 
fireman

----------


## Marvin Tille

wirst in diesem Forum wohl kaum finden.
Ich komme aus Bad Pyrmont....sind aber auch nen paar Std. von Hannover  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

Moinsen!

Viele Leute aus dem Raum Hannover gibt´s hier im Forum nicht. Kein wunder, kaum Berge -> kaum Downhiller.
Ich selber komme aus Peine, ist ja nicht wirklich weit weg. Meistens fahre ich in den Harz, da gibt´s ja relativ viel.

Greetz Rick

----------


## njoerd

geil  :Big Grin: 
voll die späte antwort aber egal :-P
ich wohne kurz viorm deister und bin in 30 min in hannover  :Smile:

----------


## lissey

wohne direkt am deister =)
fahre aber noch nicht so lange dh/fr

----------


## incredibledave

Hildesheim

----------


## stephan-

Meint ihr er sucht nach 2 Jahren immernoch?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Marvin Tille

ich finde es immer noch interessant  :Wink:

----------


## Flying Pig

suche auch dringend leute in hannover! auch wenn die möglichkeiten eingeschränkt sind...

----------


## Demey

Und noch ein jahr später^^. Wohne direkt am deister(springe). Hier gibts ja auch en paar trails beim annaturm. Bei gutem wetter ist auch immer ganz gut was unterwegs an downhillern und freeridern.

----------


## JC_Denton

wollen die da jetzt nicht sogar eine strecken bauen? habe da was in der hannoverschen gelesen.

----------


## Demey

Da ist iwie son hin u her wegen genehmigungen und so soweit ich weiß

----------


## Feimi88

und noch ein Jahr später!  :Smile: 

hi, ich komme aus Österreich wohne aber für dieses Jahr in Hamburg.
natürlich für mich als Downhiller von Ö, so ziemlich die schlechteste Stadt was man erwischen kann in D. :-)

Ich werde heuer sicher sehr oft in den Harz fahren, aber auch für 2 Tage öfters nach Willingen und dort einmal schlafen

ich fahre eigentlich immer über Hannover dann, also wenn da irdend jemand Bock hat mit mir mitzukommen, einfach melden!

Grüße

----------


## Johnny199

Hi,
ich komm aus hannover  :Smile: 
lg

----------


## Feimi88

Hi,

ja wenn du Bock hast, können wir zusammen reden,sobald es los geht dann, und ich hoffe bald! :-)
Also in den Harz werde ich fahren und Winterberg und Willingen. Was ich jetzt so gesehen habe fahre ich immer über Hannover egal wohin.
Willingen sieht ganz gut aus auf den Videos, ob es im Harz auch was gutes gibt weißt du wahrscheinlich besser als ich Österreicher! :-)
...es sollte zumindest ein Lift sein und nicht ganz so leicht zum fahren, weißt du was?

Genaueres können wir per Privatnachricht ausreden, schreib mich einfach mal an.

Grüße

----------


## Johnny199

Ja also ich bin noch rin Anfänger und deswegen bin ich noch nicht im Harz gefich fahre immoment nur ich Deisten bei wennigsen. 
Lg

----------


## Feimi88

Achso, ja ich fahre wahrscheinlich am 17 oder 24 März in den Harz zum Rosstrappen Downhill, der sieht auch net so schlecht aus.

Laut Homepage ist jetzt schon geöffnet, aber ein bisschen warte ich noch, das der Boden ganz aufgetaut ist.

Wenn interesse hast, dann sag Bescheid, ich denke der ist auch als Anfänger zu bewältigen!

Gruß Christoph

----------


## bodenschlag

Hallo, wir sind ein paar Leute aus Barsinghausen und treffen uns bei Bike-Infection.de in Hohenbostel - Deister zum Radlfahren....

Wenn Du Lust und Zeit hast, bist Du Herzlich Willkommen 

LG 
Jörg

----------


## Rick

Bao, so langsam gibt es hier ja richtig viele Nordlichter, super!!!  :Smile: 

Im Harz gibt es insgesamt vier Bikeparks: Braunlage, Hahnenklee, Schulenberg und den Rosstrappen-Downhill in Thale. Thale ist aber die einzige Strecke die im Moment schon offen ist. 

@ Feimi: Wir sind am Wochenende auch in Thale, wahrscheinlich am Samstag, also komm vorbei! Wahrscheinlich bringen wir sogar auch einen Exil-Österreicher mit  :Wink:

----------


## Feimi88

Hallo,

@Rick: Seid ihr schon dieses We in Thale, ich bekomme mein Bike nämlich erst so am 13 oder 14 März herum nach Deutschland, mit unserem Firmen LKW.
Danach bin ich gleich am Start.
Wo seid ihr sonst unterwegs? ....seid ihr mehr Leute die am fahren sind? ...und wo habt ihr euren Österreicher denn aufgetrieben! :-)

Grüße

----------


## Rick

Hey! 
Ja, wir sind dieses Wochenende, genauer am Sonntag, schon in Thale. Wir sind aber eigentlich jedes zweite oder dritte Wochenende in einem Park im Harz unterwegs. Hauptsächlich in Thale oder, wenn er wieder offen ist, im Bikepark in Braunlage. Der wird aber sicherlich erst wieder Ende April/Anfang Mai aufmachen.

Wir sind schon ein paar mehr Leute, die sind aber nicht immer alle dabei. Meist sind wir so ca. 2 bis 5 Leute. 

Den Ösi haben wir Ende des Jahres in Thale vereinsamt aufgefunden  :Big Grin:  Er ist beruflich für einige Zeit in Deutschland und wir wollen uns jetzt auch öfter mal zum Fahren treffen.

Bist du bei Facebook? Such mal die Seite "Absolut Downhill". Das ist unsere Community, da verabreden wir uns immer. 

Greetz!
Hendrik

----------


## Feimi88

Hi!
Ja ich bin bei FB, ich bin eurer Community schon beigetreten! (ich heiße Christoph Feimuth).
ja da gehts eurem Ösi ja gleich wie mir! :-)

Seid ihr in Österreich auch schon mal unterwegs gewesen in den Bikeparks, wir haben nämlich ein paar coole!

Ja wenn das für euch in Ordnung ist, melde ich mich mal bei euch sobald ich mein Bike in Deutschland habe (ca.14 Tage) und mich auf den Weg in Harz mache.
dann bin ich nicht ganz alleine in der Weltgeschichte unterwegs! :-)

Gruß Christoph

----------


## lupaxy

hi,

am 31. oder 1. 4. 2012 bin ich in thale mit nem kollengen, wäre schön jemanden dort zu treffen

----------


## Hammerhai

... ich komme direkt aus Hannover City und würde auch gerne irgendwie Anbindung an ein paar Leute aus der Umgebung hier finden ;-)

----------


## JaWa1896

> Moinsen!
> 
> Viele Leute aus dem Raum Hannover gibt´s hier im Forum nicht. Kein wunder, kaum Berge -> kaum Downhiller.
> Ich selber komme aus Peine, ist ja nicht wirklich weit weg. Meistens fahre ich in den Harz, da gibt´s ja relativ viel.
> 
> Greetz Rick


Bist du blind? Schon ma was vom Deister gehört? Dass ist nen Berg und was für einer!!! Mit mindestens 30 richtig schönen Trails... Und in Hannover und Umgebung gibt es eine ganze Menge Downhiller und Freerider...ich selbst z#ähle mich nun seit einiger Zeit hinzu... und in Hildesheim (mit dem Zug keine zwanzig Minuten von Hannover gibt es auch richtig geile Strecken... nur weil du keine Ahnung hast solltest du hier sowas vielleicht nicht schreiben... in Hannover (region) gibt es zum Beispiel den Zusammenschluss Deisterfreun.de (www.Deisterfreun.de) aber wir Hannoveraner sind eher in nem anderen Forum aktiv... 

Wenn hier also irgendwer Anschluss an Biker aus Hannover sucht: Private Mail an mich! ;-)


EDIT: Man sollte manchmal auch weiterlesen  :Big Grin: 

Also hier scheint es doch recht viele Biker aus meienr Nachbarschaft zu geben! ;-)

----------


## Mountainbiker85

Hi,

Ich als Anfänger würde gerne auch mal demnächst in den Deister fahren. 

Sonntags sollte eigentlich mal passen.

Welcher Trail ist da gut zu empfehlen? Welcher Bahnhof liegt in der Nähe? 


Gruß 

Mountainbiker85

----------


## jenss

bin auch öfters in Hannover!

----------


## Mountainbiker85

Moin,

ich komme aus der Region Hannover / Hildesheim. Vielleicht gibt es noch paar Leute und man könnte sich ja mal treffen. :-)

Gruß

Oliver

----------

